# Just received an amp...,



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

..haven’t tried it yet but already thinking about switching out the speaker, should I?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

G12H30, yup!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

More info needed...what kind of amp? Is it hot or hawt or both?

Give me heads up before you test it out and I'll let you know how it sounds from here!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

johnnyshaka said:


> More info needed...what kind of amp? Is it hot or hawt or both?
> 
> Give me heads up before you test it out and I'll let you know how it sounds from here!


Does it matter? Vintage 30s suck by themselves and it sounds like a single speaker amp.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the amp shall remain anonymous, its mysterious


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Does it matter? Vintage 30s suck by themselves and it sounds like a single speaker amp.


*chuckles* no they dont.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> Does it matter? Vintage 30s suck by themselves and it sounds like a single speaker amp.


Are you suggesting that I don't know a damn thing about amps and/or speakers?

If so then you'd be right!

I'm just trying to participate so I can feel like I belong.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> *chuckles* no they dont.


Guess that explains a lot about your music


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Guess that explains a lot about your music


Any idea how many albums were cut with V30 loaded cabs?

Have you tried the blues jr FSR with V30?

Do you think they're put in amps for cost or for sound (because WGS does exist)?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

More internet fluff. One era the V30 is the best, then it’s the worst and the GB is the best. What’s the next king? A ear piercing Jensen? If it sounds good to you it is. Ignore the trolls and “experts”.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> I'm just trying to participate so I can feel like I belong.



this thread is about participation


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> ..haven’t tried it yet but already thinking about switching out the speaker, should I?


How will you know if the new speaker is an improvement if you don’t listen to the stock amp?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> Any idea how many albums were cut with V30 loaded cabs?
> 
> Have you tried the blues jr FSR with V30?
> 
> Do you think they're put in amps for cost or for sound (because WGS does exist)?


I’m didn’t say they’re a bad speaker I said they’re bad by themselves. I feel the same about a lot of speakers. And I’m sure they suck in a blues jr as much as they do in any other 112 combo. Throw it in a 212 with a GB and they sound great together.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, unless it's a SuperSonic 60. Which is unlikely.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

davetcan said:


> Yes, unless it's a SuperSonic 60. Which is unlikely.


Yea if it’s a supersonic then just put it out at the curb because no speaker will make it sound good!
I’m just saying words for the participation thread.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> Ignore the trolls and “experts”.


they’re the folks I value the opinions of most


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm going against the grain. I do like the V30.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> How will you know if the new speaker is an improvement if you don’t listen to the stock amp?


believing is half the battle, I believe it will sound bad therefore it will. 
I also go all-in blind in poker games, havent lost a hand yet but I believe I will


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2019)

Fake.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Altec Lansing 418 because if you don't spend enough money, they'll never sound good


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> Altec Lansing 418 because if you don't spend enough money, they'll never sound good


my thoughts exactly, I was afraid it would come to this


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well broken in V30s sound much different, and the Mesa version is softer yet, in my experience. Yes, Mesa customize theirs. I ran a V30 solo for hard rock Dual Recto style for a while, but my ultimate 112 speaker in that application was a British CL80 I found NOS at Avenue Guitars just by asking if they had one lol, it was like 14 or more years old. But if you play more roots like I think, you’ll love the H30.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

My experience is that guitarists playing mainly rock prefer the V30 style.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've never been a big fan of the V30, because of the spikey mids (to my ears). I'm more of a Greenback / Creamback fan, as I find they're a bit more balanced overall. Funny thing about @keto's comment on the Mesa Black Widow, I find that it's a nice cross between all the good elements of the V30 and Greenback. I never gave that speaker any consideration until recently with my Dual Calibre combo, and I have no intention on swapping that speaker out.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

serious question, do rebranded V30’s for companies like Bad Cat, Matchless, Mesa, etc. get special treatment or tweaked specs?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

vadsy said:


> serious question, do rebranded V30’s for companies like Bad Cat, Matchless, Mesa, etc. get special treatment or tweaked specs?


They get new stickers on the back, so that makes them sound better depending on which sticker.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> They get new stickers on the back, so that makes them sound better depending on which sticker.


besides that..,


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> They get new stickers on the back, so that makes them sound better depending on which sticker.


follow up question, which sticker sounds best?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

vadsy said:


> follow up question, which sticker sounds best?


I don't know. I'm a peasant and only have the regular sticker models.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

If the sticker can be found on a Honda Civic, THAT would be the sticker to put on the speaker. It'd add 10w of power.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't mess around, just get one of these.
Celestion Gold - 50W 8ohm

and as a bonus, it only takes 4 mounting screws. Way less effort/labour to install AND you save on screws! The sticker it comes with is cool too.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> serious question, do rebranded V30’s for companies like Bad Cat, Matchless, Mesa, etc. get special treatment or tweaked specs?


Mesa for sure yes. Quoted from tgp, not a 'real' source, but it all adds up to the same thing:
"The Mesa-only proprietary V30 seems to have its own thing going. Warmer and smoother right out of the gate, with its mids shifted lower and its highs more rolled off than the others, it sounds more broken in almost right away, to my ear, no matter what cab you stick it in. It carries its own celestion model codes."

I have seen actual Mesa people comment on the V30. Additionally, their bass gear designer Andy (agedhorse) is a very regular poster on talkbass. I'm playing a little fast and loose with words, but essentially what he says is that every speaker Mesa orders from (Celestion Eminence etc) is tweaked to some degree to their specs. I know for sure from my own ears that the current 15" sounds very dissimilar to the stock version. @Swervin55  sold me a Mesa 212 with V30s 5-6 years ago (then bought it back a few months later), that thing sounded positively creamy, not a word you associate with V30s, but they were soft and warm up top, still had the mid push but not so severe, and had a nice rounded but toothy overdriven sound.

Another quote, from the Seymour Duncan forums:
"+1. I have both. The Mesa is darker and smoother than the Celestion. Whether that's good or not is subjective as some of the top rated cabs in the world use generic Celestion V30s... but IMO the Mesa V30 is a big part of the "Rectifier" sound.

Also, if you look at them side by side you'll see that the Mesa's magnet, top/back plates, pole piece and adhesives are made of different materials than the standard Celestion V30. The magnet on the Mesa version is also significantly thicker."


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2019)

vadsy said:


> which sticker sounds best?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was hoping for some real info on the question of V30 vs G12H 30. @vadsy , I didn't answer the poll because I've been using a 2x12 loaded with V30's for my Blackstar as well as the Blues Junior occasionally. Also used one in my old Peavey VK 112. Love that speaker. But since I made a visit to Chuck Frank for one of his Blues Junior Mod packages+, we discussed speakers and apparently a lot of people like the G12H30 in the amp after that particular mod. I also noted that another member has a pair of 16 Ohmers for sale recently. Unfortunately I need 8 Ohm.

Anyone know what the G12H 30 might sound like paired with a V30? My concern is with the Wattage difference. Right now I'm using an older 1992 version of the Celestion G12H75 in the BJ. Sounds great in it. But I'm into heavy music.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

keto said:


> @Merlin sold me a Mesa 212 with V30s 5-6 years ago (then bought it back a few months later), that thing sounded positively creamy, not a word you associate with V30s, but they were soft and warm up top, still had the mid push but not so severe, and had a nice rounded but toothy overdriven sound.


I think you've tagged me in error; I've never owned any Mesa gear.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Merlin said:


> I think you've tagged me in error; I've never owned any Mesa gear.


@Swervin55 Ooops, damn I'm getting old lol.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> I was hoping for some real info on the question of V30 vs G12H 30. @vadsy , I didn't answer the poll because I've been using a 2x12 loaded with V30's for my Blackstar as well as the Blues Junior occasionally. Also used one in my old Peavey VK 112. Love that speaker. But since I made a visit to Chuck Frank for one of his Blues Junior Mod packages+, we discussed speakers and apparently a lot of people like the G12H30 in the amp after that particular mod. I also noted that another member has a pair of 16 Ohmers for sale recently. Unfortunately I need 8 Ohm.
> 
> Anyone know what the G12H 30 might sound like paired with a V30? My concern is with the Wattage difference. Right now I'm using an older 1992 version of the Celestion G12H75 in the BJ. Sounds great in it. But I'm into heavy music.


G12H + V30 is a popular and well liked combination. I had a 212 Voltage cab set up like that, that I ran with my Rockerverb I among other amps, and it was a very good sounding cab.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> I was hoping for some real info on the question of V30 vs G12H 30. @vadsy , I didn't answer the poll because I've been using a 2x12 loaded with V30's for my Blackstar as well as the Blues Junior occasionally. Also used one in my old Peavey VK 112. Love that speaker. But since I made a visit to Chuck Frank for one of his Blues Junior Mod packages+, we discussed speakers and apparently a lot of people like the G12H30 in the amp after that particular mod. I also noted that another member has a pair of 16 Ohmers for sale recently. Unfortunately I need 8 Ohm.
> 
> Anyone know what the G12H 30 might sound like paired with a V30? My concern is with the Wattage difference. Right now I'm using an older 1992 version of the Celestion G12H75 in the BJ. Sounds great in it. But I'm into heavy music.


just like keto said, popular combo and in my experience very good with Vox type amps. the wattage shouldn’t be an issue functionally but a lower wattage will break up quicker so the balance may be off between the two speakers. 

I’m find it interesting that you’re using the G12 in the Jr, haven’t come across a lot of folks that do.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

vadsy said:


> just like keto said, popular combo and in my experience very good with Vox type amps. the wattage shouldn’t be an issue functionally but a lower wattage will break up quicker so the balance may be off between the two speakers.
> 
> I’m find it interesting that you’re using the G12 in the Jr, haven’t come across a lot of folks that do.


A number of people have had raised eyebrows when they hear that. Guess it isn't a very common speaker to replace for the BJ. I had it from an old amp I tore apart. Sounds great for Hard Rock.

Re: the G12H 30, that's kind of what I expected and am a little concerned about.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> just like keto said, popular combo and in my experience very good with Vox type amps. the wattage shouldn’t be an issue functionally but a lower wattage will break up quicker so the balance may be off between the two speakers.
> 
> I’m find it interesting that you’re using the G12 in the Jr, haven’t come across a lot of folks that do.


I would opine that it’s not the different power handling _as much as_ that they are differently voiced speakers. V30 definitely has a harder higher headroom bottom end, at almost any given volume. That is, imho etc, part of why the pairing works so well.

I think I slightly misunderstood and you were referencing the amp’s breaking up quicker.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

G12H30/V30 is a classic combo. Another is Weber Blue Dog AlNiCo and G12H30, probably the Blue Dog could be subbed out for a Celestion Blue.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

vadsy said:


> this thread is about participation


Do I get "great job" ribbon for participating, by asking for a ribbon?

I have no opinion on the speaker swap except that "V30" doesn't have the same nuanced cache that "G12H30" does...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

someone should have been handing out ribbons and certificates at the door...,


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> someone should have been handing out ribbons and certificates at the door...,


They look like used tp. Check the bottom of your runners.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Don't mess around, just get one of these.
> Celestion Gold - 50W 8ohm
> 
> and as a bonus, it only takes 4 mounting screws. Way less effort/labour to install AND you save on screws! The sticker it comes with is cool too.


I missed this post earlier. Sorry

I tried one of these in a great amp and I thought it would be the best thing ever but it was a complete let down. I just happened to be in the studio when it came in and we swapped it out and did some quick test tracks, the consensus was the G12H30 was a bit more lively and less compressed. The premium you pay for a Gold was not worth it to me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

TWRC said:


> I've never been a big fan of the V30, because of the spikey mids (to my ears). I'm more of a Greenback / Creamback fan, as I find they're a bit more balanced overall. *Funny thing about @keto's comment on the Mesa Black Widow, *I find that it's a nice cross between all the good elements of the V30 and Greenback. I never gave that speaker any consideration until recently with my Dual Calibre combo, and I have no intention on swapping that speaker out.


I think that would actually be Black Shadow. The BS came outa Petaluma while the Black Widow was straight outa Meridian. Black is such a cool word that it gets overused in the music/metal community, IMO. 

Now where's my fricken participaction ribbon?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> ..,Now where's my fricken participaction ribbon?





keto said:


> ...Check the bottom of your runners.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Ahhh yes, I meant Black Shadow. @High/Deaf I think you just upgraded your participation ribbon to at least a 3rd place.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I voted for the swap, only because you specified it would be done before listening, so that you could be totally unbiased.
I also advocate regular speaker rotation and maintaining proper pressures. Otherwise, you may end up having to take your amp in to the shop for alignment (phase), which can be very expensive.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Get a Scumback. The internet says they’re awesome. What more do you need?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> Get a Scumback. The internet says they’re awesome. What more do you need?


honestly, ..I'll probably try a few just because 

I see a Creamback listed locally and I need to get another G12H back in the house. I've also wanted to try the Scumback but I haven't yearned for it,., I truly need to yearn for a speaker. The Gold and Blue have come and gone, the hype didn't live up to my liking in this style of amp so I'll skip them. I've actually played the amp now and with the relabeled V30 it does sound good but I'll never know how terrible it could be until I try a few speakers to compare.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I've actually played the amp now and with the relabeled V30 it does sound good but I'll never know how terrible it could be until I try a few speakers to compare.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> View attachment 249354


I had no idea


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has called for Eminence yet. 

Slap a Governor in there.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> I'm surprised no one has called for Eminence yet.
> 
> Slap a Governor in there.


No, I probably won’t. I’ve done lots of Eminence testing and run a Cannabis Rex in one of my amps but this is a Celestion amp


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

BSTheTech said:


> Get a Scumback. The internet says they’re awesome. What more do you need?


That's a start. But I always like to 'test' a $400 speaker with a youtube link on my $3 computer speakers. That really lets me hear it's capabilities.

I also use lead glass on all my high end art collection.


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

Keep the speaker. Switch the amp.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Squawk said:


> Keep the speaker. Switch the amp.


sound advice. I'm going to check out some crafting vids this afternoon and see if I can fashion a candy dish or ashtray out of the speaker. something I wreck that I can be proud of


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> *sound advice*. I'm going to check out some crafting vids this afternoon and see if I can fashion a candy dish or ashtray out of the speaker. something I wreck that I can be proud of


So punny!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> So punny!


I hate myself for leaving that in the post


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I hate myself for leaving that in the post


I've quoted it so it'll be there FOREVER!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I'm going to check out some crafting vids this afternoon and see if I can fashion a candy dish or ashtray out of the speaker. something I wreck that I can be proud of


Hang it on the wall and play 'bottle cap toss' at the magnet.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Honestly, I'm not even sure why you are concerned with an amp, let alone the speaker.

If your guitar doesn't have the pure tone, chime and ring with extreme meaty undertones and AT LEAST 32nd order harmonics that make the neighbours dogs run around and wet themselves, when played unamplified, just give up.

It will never be good enough to plug into the wall socket, nevermind a_ premium_ Line 6 Spyder with the custom single 6 inch baffle.

I suggest burning the whole sh*t show in effigy and buying an upright bass. That will undoubtedly solve all your problems. Take it from me, I was a bigwig on TGP.

C


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> I've quoted it so it'll be there FOREVER!


hopefully its not the only thing I'm remembered for, I'd like to see my art and crafts live on. my patented speaker bottle cap throwing game and line of ashtrays should at least double in values after I wreck some expensive speakers


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> hopefully its not the only thing I'm remembered for, I'd like to see my art and crafts live on. my patented speaker bottle cap throwing game and line of ashtrays should at least double in values after I wreck some expensive speakers


Are you using the same handle over at Pintrest and Etsy? Mother's Day is coming up and I know my wife would love some speaker art for the living room...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Are you using the same handle over at Pintrest and Etsy? Mother's Day is coming up and I know my wife would love some speaker art for the living room...


yes, I will be. I don't think I'll be ready in time for mothers day, clearly a major business oversight but I'm an artist not a business guy


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

in all seriousness, .. I've had a chance to play the amp for a while and I'm digging the amp/speaker combo. 

I've been told now I can reveal the amp is a Matchless Spitfire and it showed up with a Bad Cat proprietary V30. I thought it was going to suck bad but it's actually pretty great, which is good cuz I had high hopes. I did some digging and it turns out these Bad Cat speakers are a variant of the normal V30's, something about Alnico Blue chime and bottom end tightness of the G12H30. Folks have also mentioned smoother overall, less mid spike and a better top end, which I can attest to. The top end chime is beautiful. I took the whole thing apart and the speaker itself looks substantially different on the cone side. I thought it was just swapping stickers but that may not be the case.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

A bad cat that spits fire...holy crap! :Thumbs Up:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 250246


this is way good and I couldn't compete, I'm quitting the biz. I hate crafting anyways


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

vadsy said:


> sound advice. I'm going to check out some crafting vids this afternoon and see if I can fashion a candy dish or ashtray out of the speaker. something I wreck that I can be proud of


Sweet! Sounds like a good art project!


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

vadsy said:


> this is way good and I couldn't compete, I'm quitting the biz. I hate crafting anyways


It would be pretty difficult to top that. Form and function all in one. And who doesn't like popcorn?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Squawk said:


> Sweet! Sounds like a good art project!


like most things in my life, I’ve already quit before I started. 

it seemed hard and I kinda just got back into playing Angry Birds, so I’m fairly busy these days


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 250246


Anybody who bought those crap speakers from the back of a van should seriously consider this. Your stomach will thank you - and so will your ears.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> this is way good and I couldn't compete, I'm quitting the biz. I hate crafting anyways





vadsy said:


> like most things in my life, I’ve already quit before I started.
> 
> it seemed hard


Please don't quit until you've tried at least one of:
macrame
string art
(my personal favourite) beaded safety pins


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Please don't quit until you've tried at least one of:
> macrame
> string art
> (my personal favourite) beaded safety pins


is it considered quitting if you don’t even start?

beautiful safety pins though


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> is it considered quitting if you don’t even start?


Good question. I'll have to ask them at rehab.


----------

